# cFos Spped 8 für Online Gaming



## Mindmachine (20. Mai 2013)

*cFos Spped 8 für Online Gaming*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal Fragen ob hier jemand Erfahrungen diesem Netzwerk(Treiber) Programm gemacht hat ?
Er soll unter anderen auch einen Optimalen Ping beim Online-Gaming erzeugen !?
Der Preis ist mit 13 Euro ok , doch bringt es was ?


----------



## Gluksi (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: cFos Spped 8 für Online Gaming*

ich benutze es seit ca einem jahr aber bedenke mit nem schrott router kannst es vergessen.
bevor du es dir kafst benutze doch die demo Version (also admin installieren). dann kannst ein eigenes bild machen


----------

